# anyone got new wood elves book?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all not seen anyone post about it wondering if anyons got it and there opinions on it, and if different army builds viable ie mounted , all forest spirit ect?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, first of all, Asrai is literally made for this. That aside, I do have it! It's looking pretty good all around, but a few things do stand out.

1. The standard mass skirmishing dryads is gone, as they dropped one point for minus one strength and initiative as well as the loss of skirmish. They are still useful, but I wish I hadn't picked up that second box a few months ago...
2. Glade guard are much more versatile with all their new arrows, but the loss of s4 at short and no movement penalties (without paying through the nose for it) hurts.
3. Waywatchers are fantastic! They a) got a point decrease and 2) now have the option for either multiple shots or shots that ignore armour so that's amazing.
4. Wild Riders get tons of high S/AP attacks on the charge, and are possibly the best definition of a glass hammer I have seen.
5. I'm personally super pumped to be able to use the lore of shadow now, but the others are nice too.

On those builds specifically: Mounted is definitely viable, with glade riders getting better and cheaper (if you don't mind ambush), the improvement to wildriders, and the perfect mobile character bunker in the form of sisters.
All forest spirits is a bit less so, but it's still possible. Be prepared for ranked dryads (eww) and less high S attacks (all the spirits except durthu dropped a pip) but more models on the table. Also you can have decent magic with all spirits, so that's a plus.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool thanks for the run down I went and brought my self the box set with 36 dryads and 3 treemen in it so that's going to be a start to a force, I wouldn't mind building around them maybe make it a dark army that's friend to none, I was speaking to someone about the new ranger models with great weapons and fluff wise they patrol the forest stopping eveil tree spirits escaping or that what I got from what he said, that got my mind thinking that it could be a good fluffy unit to have in a tree spirit army.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> 36 dryads and 3 treemen


Well, good luck... Dryads do have hatred which is nice, and are t4, but the shiny t-shirts (6++) they have on aren't great. I'm not sure what the savings are on that box, but I guess they're worth it. You may want to check out this thread - It's not super concrete yet, but it's getting there. I'd go for an ancient, two normal treemen, MSU dryads and treekin


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Well, good luck... Dryads do have hatred which is nice, and are t4, but the shiny t-shirts (6++) they have on aren't great. I'm not sure what the savings are on that box, but I guess they're worth it. You may want to check out this thread - It's not super concrete yet, but it's getting there. I'd go for an ancient, two normal treemen, MSU dryads and treekin


well I buy my models from a independent company and it only cost me £108 so well worth it, this will only be 1 portion of the army next up ill be getting tree kin and wild riders but also ill be having a elven host also gonna get the forces up and around 3.5 k


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah sounds like it would be. Well, good luck mate! Let me know if you have any questions etc. or just post on Asrai, they're pretty helpful over there.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Yeah sounds like it would be. Well, good luck mate! Let me know if you have any questions etc. or just post on Asrai, they're pretty helpful over there.


yeah I will do didn't even know about that site some cracking projects over there


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

My girlfriend has the book and I've skimmed it...seems like a decent army with several viable builds available. They may not be impressive in the durability department but as mentioned they have some serious glass hammers. I foresee some trouble for my dwarfs from those tree hugging freaks.


----------

